# What detailing bits did santa bring u?



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Much to my amazement what with all her nagging about me washing the car.
I was presently suprised to get some wheel woolies!
How about u all, what did santa bring u?


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

I got a special signed mike phillips art of detailing book which was a big suprise as i really didnt have a clue but my princess knew id love it and decided to get me it as a suprise and im well chuft


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

adamvr619 said:


> I got a special signed mike phillips art of detailing book which was a big suprise as i really didnt have a clue but my princess knew id love it and decided to get me it as a suprise and im well chuft


Wicked!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Mines coming later with the mother-inlaw, a nice package from Elite Care Car! Will report back later. 
Gonz.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

None, I tend to buy everything during the year when needed...

Got a nice tablet though


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Das 6 Pro some pads and Menzerna polishes


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I was hoping my ********** Wax 50ml pots would make it in time, but no unfortunately. 

I got to open my Sony Nex-F3 camera and have a play with it though, it takes awesome pics! It should provide a nice increase in picture quality to my detailing threads!


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's my little haul


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Will be getting mine at some stage this week.

Sample of zymol concours
CG Celeste as well........

Itsgooditsgooditsgoooood


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

My girlfriend gave me her dirty car to clean


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Jack said:


> My girlfriend gave me her dirty car to clean


Give her a dirty sanchez in return


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

A new wash mitt


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Fk1000p and some interior trim gel.

Not a lot but I've now got money to get snow foam equipped too :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Santa was unable to fit myself into my stocking ..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Got this few weeks back as my pressie 

Only thing i have polished so far is a CSL diffuser, few nice jobs lined up for January so look forward to using it very soon!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

J1ODY A said:


> None, I tend to buy everything during the year when needed...


Same here. Although, Mum, bless her, did get me an in car hoover which plugs into the ciggy lighter which I wanted...



dooka said:


> Santa was unable to fit myself into my stocking ..


Haha, I was wondering that. What car cleaning goodies do the traders buy themselves....


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

Should recieve mine tomorrow, a nilfisk E130


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

I got Wheel Woolies. My better half is not impressed that they are my fave present!!


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I got dodo juice home brew, and we're off to see the family later so who knows. They all know I love detailing, even if they think I'm mad.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Did well today - got this bag:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Inside the bag was this:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

And this - a DAS6 

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr

Suffice to say I'm a very happy bunny!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nilfisk pressure washer and some Gold Class.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

My ********** Waxes. Of course, Santa didn't have anything to do with them as i gifted myself  

Jason also has some new year goodies for a few of us


----------



## VdoubleU (Oct 15, 2012)

I got a machine polisher and a power washer  some of my stuff is still stuck in the north pole


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mines face detailing....:lol:

100 Year Old Sheffield Steel unused Straight Razor.

With Ebony Scales....

Once the man cave was full and detailing products and over running to the garage and more on order.

I may well already have anything they buy....:lol:


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Dodo juice superbatural drying towel and megs NXT tech wax with applicator.

V. happy


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

I did well.










And my mk1 mug with my number plate.


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Santa brought me lots of new products and a new Hoover as mine died 

Hope your all having a great day


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

A collection of fine bits


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> I was hoping my ********** Wax 50ml pots would make it in time, but no unfortunately.
> 
> I got to open my Sony Nex-F3 camera and have a play with it though, it takes awesome pics! It should provide a nice increase in picture quality to my detailing threads!


Thats a shame but,they are worth the wait:thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

rtjc said:


> My ********** Waxes. Of course, Santa didn't have anything to do with them as i gifted myself
> 
> Jason also has some new year goodies for a few of us


Same here:thumb: theres a ban on detailing presents here


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

£100 cyc voucher so far!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wanted : Nothing
Received : Nothing


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tips, you have some great new wax and you got to keep the Vics Reds, what more do you need. Have a great Christmas


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Not opening til later til i see my gf but shes got me zaino z2


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

White Christmas here!!!!!!!!! Whoop whoop! not allowed to break the jet wash out today tho grrrr!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm lucky if i get to talk about detailing in my house, let alone get detailing gear for presents! That aside i have recieved some brilliant presents that i wanted


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

adamvr619 said:


> I got a special signed mike phillips art of detailing book which was a big suprise as i really didnt have a clue but my princess knew id love it and decided to get me it as a suprise and im well chuft


It's taken me ages signing all of those books and putting them on eBay ;-) lol!

In all seriousness - it's great and I've got one this year too


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Didn't get a single car related present. 

Currently sitting, setting up everyones Blackberrys, tablets and sat navs whilst cooking christmas dinner. 

It's best I set up the stuff as I got asked earlier "whats the difference between a tablet computer and a playboy?" I said "lots, ones a teenagers p0rn mag and the other is a computer, but what you have in your hand is a Playbook, and it is a tablet computer, Playbook is the brand name".


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

No detailing gear but the father in law and mother in law got us a new led tv and blurray player and a load of blue ray films ! Good times ! My father in law never dissapoints last year they got me a load of dodo gear


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

nothing at all, have all the stuff i need already


----------



## simonvespa (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooly mammoth drying towel


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Just got a pd8! I'm doing well!!!!


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Got some dodo juice bouncer 22 and some meguiars endurance gel with apps. Tend to grab stiff when needed but will be looking out for some jan sales


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Nothing


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

No detailing stuff, didn't stop me washing the car, dressing the tyres and giving it a wipe with Gloss-it QD


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Couple of grit guards and a bottle of carpro perl.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Didnt receive any detailing items as i dont need any  spent more than enough in the Autobrite Sale


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I got myself an auto finesse complete car cleaning kit a few weeks ago as a Xmas present lol.

I've just been getting iTunes vouchers from everyone! It's awesome


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

No detailing gear but SWMBO let me tidy up all the stuff I've already got, and I came across one or two things I'd forgotten I'd got because I hadn't put them away where they belong!!


----------



## wilko251088 (May 19, 2008)

Hi everyone! Well I'm new here only cause I got my dodo juice buff daddy and a autoglym pro paint restoration kit ;-) looking forward to some detailing!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Tooled up detailing bad
Zipped up detailing bag 
£25 waxahomo gift voucher so that's more to come


----------



## TheTard (May 7, 2011)

I got these..










Going to be rather fun when the weather gets better, plus I'm planning on getting some Desire for my birthday in 4 weeks =]


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

The lovely mrs got me a sidekick and drying towel:thumb:



















and off me brother , just what i was after










well chuffed


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

JasonH20URF said:


> Tooled up detailing bad
> Zipped up detailing bag
> £25 waxahomo gift voucher so that's more to come


Haha I'm sure you'll get a discount with your voucher after calling him that!! Lol:doublesho


----------



## Neil A (Apr 18, 2006)

Bilberry, AF Tripple and a Sonus wheel brush! Result!


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Santa has actualy brought me a 1l tub of new forumula Autoglym SRP


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Got some new stuff from my folks, well happy.

Valet Pro Citrus Pre Wash

Pump Dispenser - fits Gallon/5L/3.8L bottles

Pressure Pump Sprayer - 2 Litre

Wolf's Chemicals Deironizer V.3 - Decon Gel - 1 Litre

Raceglaze Detailing Brush Set

Elite Safe Wheel Spoke Brush

Autosmart 600ml Dilution Bottle & Spray Head - Pack of three

Giant Professional Microfibre Towel

Sonus Foam Applicator Pads (pack of 6)

Britemax Leather Max - Cleaner & Conditioner 473ml


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Well SWMBO got me a Nilfisk pressure washer and an AF Xmas gift box with Lather,Tripple,Tough Coat in it


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Autoglym Shampoo and Super Resin Polish, spray bottle and microfibre towel. Was supposed to get some Bilberry wheel cleaner but it hadn't turned up  Will hopefully soon.


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

DAS 6-pro, 
chemical guys v34, 36, and 38 3 hexlogic pads green, orange and black

Panel spray wipe to remove oils

3M masking tape 

Drying towel 

Auto glym hyper fresh tropical mist

Auto glym lambs wool mitt! 



Can't wait to use all of it now! 

Weather please hurry up and stop raining!!


----------



## bmw72 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nilfisk pressure washer
Snow foam lance
Valet Pro Ph neutral foam


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jack said:


> My girlfriend gave me her dirty car to clean


:lol: good for her better luck next year


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

i got these:


----------



## Alan C (Jul 24, 2011)

A few of my bits that I got this morning.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

My partner got me a bottle of Autoglym Glass Polish :thumb:

It's an amazing feeling, when your significant other gets you car goods


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I got the Gtechniq EXO kit with IR thermometer etc, etc along with Gtechniq C2v2, Gwash and MF cloths. Can't wait to try it all out


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

10quid halfords voucher
zaino z2
A mf window cleaner on a handle.I hope itl help get into the corners from inside.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

The only cleaning gear I got this year was some AF imperial and a wax mate


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

sxi tez said:


> i got these:


Awesome wash pads
Best out of all the pads,mitts. And I've tried em all
After use rinse out and air dry will last ages


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

Rather small haul this year, got back into sea fishing again so lots of fishing bits.

But I got some Poorboys Blackhole and some Megs Ultimate wash and wax.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Victoria Wax Concours Red (Vic Reds) 

dogfox


----------



## GLN (Mar 26, 2011)

Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax To Try Out


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

5 liters of autosmart duet
2x valet pro brushes small and large
200g built hamber clay
500ml Gtechniq i1
Built hamber korrosol fallout remover stuff
New formula AG SRP 
AG body shampoo conditioner.

Maybe more for my birthday in January too so I have been told.


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Swissvax Door Protectors :argie:


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Wish I could post earlier but overseas courier sucks

Santa was kind enough with me this year even all my parcels haven't arrive yet

Actually Santa was more than kind to me and decide to double all my gifts :lol:










Britemax twins










Gliptone twins










Some CG twin polishes










A new kestrel ( gift for a very good friend )










So untill my friend come and take his polisher i ll have some Kestrel twins










And my best gift so far



















That makes them festool twins 










Hope next week more to come


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice one Kostas! :argie:

My ********** Wax 7 x 50ml samples arrived safe and sound today! I can't wait to use them!


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Dodo Supernatural Hybrid
Supernatural Tyre Dressing


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

From the Inlaws I got:

A bottle of tripplewax shampoo, a triple wax sponge and a tripplewax chamois.

They know I am into my "Car Cleaning". As they say, it is the thought that counts!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not a detailing gift but ive got to post up as im amazed to say that as u know the wife got me wheel woolies to open on xmas day, well shes outdone herself now as a parcel arrived this morning and i was gobsmacked that she bought me the mk2 focus rs clutch and flywheel upgrade for my st. Shocked i am


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

fatdazza said:


> From the Inlaws I got:
> 
> A bottle of tripplewax shampoo, a triple wax sponge and a tripplewax chamois.
> 
> They know I am into my "Car Cleaning". As they say, it is the thought that counts!


Same as me, i got asda dashboard wipes and a aquablade:doublesho

Wipes will be handy and the blade is ideal for glass so can't complain :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Some Zaino, twin spot lights & the "R" series from Russ @ Reflectology


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Bit late but theirs mine


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

And have a look at what's just been walked up the drive!!:thumb:


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing. I was quite upset


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

It was my Daughter rather than Santa that bought me a Karcher Chassis Washer and Karcher Powerd Windoe Cleaner, and hopefully tomorrow I will be like a kid with a new toy playing with them


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Santa was nice this year..
got some:
Mitchell and King spa
Mitchell and King seal
Mitchell and King mist
im really impressed from the products quality and johns first class customer service.

on its way:
new snowfoam lance.
prima hydro spray.
citrus power x2
optimum car kit
valetpro blue gel wheel cleaner[acid]-5 liter

defenative wax 89% wax sample
also,jason has a great customer service.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Gonna try spa this year I think


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

A Karate Car Kit - Wax on, Wax Off 










This was quickly 're-gifted' to someone who _may_ use it 

My present to myself


----------



## j3ggo (Dec 7, 2011)

I got an unleaded green empty petrol can.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Junior Bear said:


> Gonna try spa this year I think


Its a stunning shampoo,and the fact that you can choose the smell is great.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The waxes seem very nice, they certainly got that great boutique feel about them! I might have to test some out tomorrow! :thumb:

As for the Sony Nex-F3 camera, it certainly takes better photographs than this one from my iPhone! I'm supremely happy (and relieved) about how good the picture quality is!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gizmo68 said:


> A Karate Car Kit - Wax on, Wax Off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: Best present ever! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A Numatic George for me


----------



## MattJ10 (Oct 18, 2012)

Demetri said:


> A Numatic George for me


+1 they make cleaning so much easier 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rele (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm waiting for Wolf's hard body,c5 and karcher wet/dry vac.cleaner.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Demetri said:


> A Numatic George for me


I think I've nearly convinced the Mrs it would a good idea for me to get one of these as she can use it as well!


----------

